# More pics of the starter loft



## korge7 (Nov 21, 2010)

More pictures of the loft


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks cool, WHat are your loft dimmensions?


----------



## korge7 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Starter Loft*

The loft is 4.5 ft long 3 ft deep and 4 ft tall. each aveary 30 inches long. wire floor and 3/4 wire fronts. can be moved with a regular utility trailer. Bird capacity should not be more than 8.


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Looks Nice


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Could you post pictures of it from a couple feet away? I would love to see the how it looks on the outside


----------



## dspree (Mar 8, 2011)

What are the dimensions of your trap? I want to put that style in my loft when I build it.


----------

